# ATO warning about email scam relating to myGov and myGovID



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office warning of email scam:






Page not found | Australian Taxation Office







www.ato.gov.au





*May 2021 email scam – update your myGovID details*

We’re receiving reports of a new email scam that asks people to update their myGov or myGovID details.

Scammers pretending to be from the ‘myGov customer care team’ are sending emails telling people they need to verify their identity by clicking on a link.

The image below is one example of the format this scam can take.









Don’t click any links and don’t provide the information requested.

The link goes to a fake myGov logon page designed to steal your personal information, including your passport and driver’s licence details.

You will get email or SMS notifications from myGov whenever there are new messages in your myGov Inbox. However, these messages will never include a link to log on to your myGov account. Always access our online services directly via one of the following:

my.gov.au
ato.gov.au
the ATO app
When downloading the myGovID app, make sure it's from either the Apple App Store or the Google Play Store.

If you receive an SMS or email that looks like it’s from myGov, but it contains a link or appears suspicious, you can report it to ScamWatchExternal Link. If you have clicked on a link or provided your personal information, you can contact Services Australia’s Scams and Identity Theft Helpdesk on 1800 941 126.

See also:

Verify or report a scam – for tips on how to spot a scam


----------

